# REC- Chicken Scampi TNT - freezer recipe



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

*Chicken Scampi*

*Chicken Scampi

This is one of my freezer recipes.*
*The amount on the left makes 4 meals for 4 people each, and the amount in parenthesis on the right makes 3 meals for a family of 3 each. (Or use it all for a potluck)*
*These are my measurements, and they've been tried many times, but they're not exact percentage breakdowns, rather, my own tastebuds at work  *

***It's really important that you use the "Homade" brand chili sauce. I've tried it with others and it just isn't as good)*

*Here's what you do on "Prep Day"*

*10 cloves of garlic (6)*
*2-1/2 Tbsp parsley, chopped (1-3/4 T)*
*1 c. fresh lemon juice (1/2 c. + 2 Tbsp)*
*2 c. white wine (1-1/4 c.)*
*2 c. olive oil (1-1/2 c.)*
*1-1/3 Tbsp salt (1 Tbsp)*
*2 Tbsp + 2 tsp garlic powder (1 Tbsp + 2 tsp)*
*3/4 c. oregano {yes, 3/4 cup} (1/2 c.)*
*2 c. "Homade" brand chili sauce (1-1/4 c.)*
*16 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 3/4" cubes (10)*

*Combine all ingredients. Mix well. *


*Divide into family-sized portions and freeze each portion in a good quality freezer bag. Lay each one flat in the freezer till it's frozen, and then stack them like books to save space.*


*Here's what you do on "Cooking Day:*
*Cook contents of one freezer bag on low setting of crock pot 6-8 hours, or on high for 3-4 hours.*
*Serve over hot cooked angel hair pasta.*


----------



## Juliev (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow, it has lots of garlic.. I know I'll like it.. thanks!


----------



## jkath (Oct 22, 2004)

Julie - I was actually thinking of you when I posted - you'll love it!
It's great to have in the freezer when you find out you'll be having guests the next evening!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks jkath.....can't wait to try this


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 25, 2004)

Jkath I came her looking for a new way to do chicken and thanks to you, I found it.  Your recipe sounds great, but I do not have angel hair but will use soba noodles instead.  Thanks again


----------



## Juliev (Oct 25, 2004)

I had this for a late lunch today, it was GRRRRRRRRRREAT!  I only used 4 chicken breasts though.  I had one chicken breast over some rice.  The other three I froze in freezer baggies with some sauce.  So, each time I want it, all I will have to do is reheat and have it over rice again or pasta.


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

So glad you enjoyed it, Julie!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 26, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> So glad you enjoyed it, Julie!



I fixed it last night and it was great.  I am adding it to my recipe box.  Thanks jkath


----------



## jkath (Oct 27, 2004)

you are so welcome - glad it was a hit


----------



## crewsk (Apr 22, 2005)

This looks great jkath! I can't wait to try it, thanks!!


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

*you are so welcome!*


----------



## marmalady (Apr 22, 2005)

This looks awesome, jkath! And I can even do some with the 'vegetarian' chicken products for my veggie hubbie and son !


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 22, 2005)

that looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## jkath (Apr 22, 2005)

*I have brought it to potlucks (still in the crock pot, and then plugged it in) and it seems to get eaten up pretty quickly*


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 23, 2005)

What kind of wine do you use?  ......I know to cook with what you drink........I've been buying different types to try and only have found one so far  that I like in the white wine catagory.


----------



## jkath (Apr 23, 2005)

*I'm allergic to almost all wines (sulfite issues), so when I drink, it's ususally Berringer White Zinfandel or Sutter Home White Zinfandel, as well as a few late harvest muscats, which are dessert wines. *
*When cooking though, I like to use chardonnay. Get an inexpensive one, such as the Sutter Home brand, and see what you think.*
*I was hoping you'd see this post, since you said you weren't sure what to get for your grocery shopping day *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Jkath.....I'll give the Sutter Home Chardonnay a try......your recipe sounds delicious and I can't wait to try it.  I just need the wine and chili sauce.....hopefully I can find that Homade brand.  Since I've never bought chili sauce I have no idea.   What other things can you use that chili sauce for?


----------



## jkath (Apr 26, 2005)

*first, here's what that brand looks like:

*
** 
** 
*(it's the round dark red jar)*
*It's good on a lot of stuff, even over cream cheese with crackers. You can also use it warmed over a mexican omelette. Pretty much whatever you're in the mood for that day  *
** 
*When I make my scampi, sometimes I put in more just because I like it. *


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 26, 2005)

What isle will i find it in?  Have you found it at regular supermarkets?


----------



## jkath (Apr 26, 2005)

*it's definately in grocery stores - usually the chili sauces are near the condiments, like ketchup, mustard, etc.. or it's with the marinated stuff like green olives and hearts of palm.*
*The first time I was looking for it, I couldn't find it and had to ask for help. Turns out I was in the right spot, but I didn't look up on the top shelf!*


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

We sure don't have that brand around here!!!  (sniff sniff).  The only type chili sauce we have is the Heinz - the kind of chili sauce used in cocktail sauce - is it that kind of chili sauce?  This looks great jkath!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll def. keep my eye out for it....thanks!


----------



## jkath (Apr 27, 2005)

*Ya know what, elf? I don't care much for heinz...*
*you may want to check with your grocery store, though - see if it's something they may consider carrying - I've gotten mine to carry a few new products just by asking!*


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 17, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorite recipes -
> it's easy to make, and tastes wonderful
> (After mixing, seperate into 2-3 portions,
> depending on your family's size. Cook one,
> ...


 
jkath, this recipe sounds great.  How did I miss this one?  Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 17, 2005)

This sounds great!   Thank you!  Going to start a thread to see if anyone has their own chili sauce recipe.


----------

